# Epilepsy medication



## philandbev (May 8, 2009)

Can you get Epilim/sodium valproate tablets in Cyprus? We tried to get some in Agia Napa last week and was told by the pharmacist that nobody in the town stocked it.

Phil


----------



## dale.vine (Aug 11, 2010)

*Epilim medication*



philandbev said:


> Can you get Epilim/sodium valproate tablets in Cyprus? We tried to get some in Agia Napa last week and was told by the pharmacist that nobody in the town stocked it.
> 
> Phil


Hello,

I am also looking into this having recently moved out here. I take epilim/sodium valporate 500mg and currently brought enough supply over with me to cover a decent time period. I am going to hospitals next week to find out about availability as also being diabetic i have to get my insulin sorted. Any findings i will post and if you find anything out, please do the same.

Regards
Dale


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

philandbev said:


> Can you get Epilim/sodium valproate tablets in Cyprus? We tried to get some in Agia Napa last week and was told by the pharmacist that nobody in the town stocked it.
> 
> Phil


There are some medications that are only available from Government Hospitals, on the prescriptions of a doctor, this may be the case here.


----------



## AradippouTales (Jan 27, 2010)

philandbev said:


> Can you get Epilim/sodium valproate tablets in Cyprus? We tried to get some in Agia Napa last week and was told by the pharmacist that nobody in the town stocked it.
> 
> Phil



Phil,

It'd be worth pursuing that with another pharmacy.

A little digging suggests that Epilim is the trade name used in the UK and Australia; the same product is known as Depekene or Depakine in Europe and the US with the spelling changing depending on the location.

The wikipedia entry confirms that Epilim=Sodium Valproate=Depekene.

According to the island-wide pharmacy list, which is available online, Depekine is available in three different variants. 40 500mg tablets are priced at about 9€.

As an added reassurance the manufacturer is Sanofi-Eventis, as with your current Epilim tablets. Click on the snipped image below to make it a readable size.









Hope that helps some,
Mands


----------



## philandbev (May 8, 2009)

Thanks Mands,

That is a big weight off my mind and the last thing to cross of my checklist. I can now book our one way tickets for 4th November.

Phil


----------



## dale.vine (Aug 11, 2010)

thanks for that info!


----------

